# Pain in the A--- er hand...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Got it from a catfish this weekend...  What pain. I was handling a cat fish that was calm and then pull out the hook and one flip and he got me.. The pain came on like hot sauce... I said "hey he got me... maybe not.... it does not hurt so I guess I am ok..... wait.... whoa... No he got me... Hey He Got Me.... THIS IS STARTING TO BURN ..... IT WONT STOP BURNING...."
Then came some swear words and I want it back to duke it out with the fish... 
Anyone know how to get rid of the sting... Burning lasted for a hour and started to calm down...


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

Get a flipping stick you want have to touch them.
Easy hook removal.
Beachbum


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

what is a flipping stick..


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

It's a small branch from the flippin tree!


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know about this much later but I hear that the best thing for catfish pokes is the slime from the fish. You might want to keep a close eye on the wound. I had a friend almost lose his hand from one of those.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I was fine with in a hour... But if pissing on my hand would have helped I would have pissed on it. That is why I was wondering if anyone knows a simple trick if was to happen again...
I thought the slime on the barb is what gives the sting...??
I did like the Flippin stick comment...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Ahh, learned this lesson the hard way myself at the Venice pier last year. The ONLY thing I have found that helps once impaled, is to submerge the affected area into a pot of the ABSOLUTE HOTTEST WATER you can possibly stand (darn near boiling if ya know what I mean). 

trust me on this....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

this might be a reason to buy one of those lip grippers... boga grip for 200 dollars anyone?


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

*flipping stick*

Go to Bass Pro Shop item #38-123-025-00.I make my own. But it's well worth $10.00.
Beachbum


----------



## Onelastcast (Apr 1, 2006)

*Right again, Kodiak!*

A few years back I was fishing on the West Coast and got stuck while cleaning a Sculpin...bad news. Hurt so bad I called the Poison Center. They told me to submerge the affected area in the hottest water I could stand. I did just that and it was INSTANT relief! Take hand out of water and instant pain...put hand back in...instant relief. No idea why this works, but it does. I found this to work on a few fish related stings as long as the pain is from a venom or slime. 
I also recommend you do the Hydrogen-peroxide flushing as soon as you can for any wound that draws blood while fishing, especially on the Gulf side!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Forgot to mention that if the catfish really got you, then for the next 2 to 4 months it might feel like there is something still in your affected area like a broke off piece of the catfish spine. There isn't, it just always seems to feel that way for some odd reason. Someone once told me it was like a calcium buildup around the area that got stabbed? Who knows, catfish suck all the way around...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

It was only a small slice with the barb...
It stung like a MOTHER F'er for about an hour and then started to go away. I don't think it was trapped under the skin and soon washed away from dunking in the water. It is amazing just how much that stings... It comes on slower than I thought as well and just keeps building..:--| . IT feels like hot sauce that got in your eye... except that it is on your hand.
Next time I will give a firm tug and open the hook hole more to get it out easier... I now hate those things and they are the enemy...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

After last time, if I start catching catfish now, I will pack up and leave if after I change my bait they still keep biting.


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

Next time I will give a firm tug and open the hook hole more to get it out easier... I now hate those things and they are the enemy

FLIPPING STICK avoid all the hassel.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

That happened to me quite a few years back. 
When I first got spiked I tried the old snake bite trick but it didn't work.
I just walked around holding my hand, then my eyes started tearing some old guy said to just walk it off thats the only thing you can do.
BTW I caught a small one as I broght it up the line got heavy, the little one slamed into a large one spiking it, when I landed them the big one was already dead.


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

the hot water trick works for sting ray injuries also...


----------



## deedly (Jun 24, 2003)

Hot water is the trick but make sure it is fresh not salt water, as salt activates the venom, works on jelly fish stings also. Don't pee on it! Too much salt.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Feed them to the pelicans... Oh wait, I said that out loud. Disregard....


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

You don't need a flippin stick or a boga grip. I just smack em with a broom handle. Then you can watch em do this loop-de-loop thing on the surface until a shark chomps em


----------



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

*Hot Water*

Had to take my brother into Cape Canaveral hospital a few years back from the really intense pain caused by a catfish barb. The doctors had him stick his hand in really hot water. "As hot as you can stand it." Is what they said. If I remember correctly, the docs at the hospital said the hot water kills the bacteria that gives off some kind of toxin that cause the really intense pain. At any rate, it took just 15 continuous minutes in the hot water and the pain virtually disappeared. It was hard for him to keep his hand in the hot water, but it worked like magic. The "trick" if you will, is in fact, to keep your afflicted hand or finger in the hot water for as long as you can. It does work.


----------

